# ttoc



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Is the ttoc not doing very well or what :? because when someone new joins the forum?

they are greeted with. welcome to the forum and (donâ€™t for get to join ttoc)

surely they will know all about this when they did their initial search on google or yahoo

don't get me wrong the more members the ttoc has the better (and the forum)

I personally am not a member  Please do not slate me I am only asking as to why


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The TT Forum is not part of the TTOC. However the two compliment each other on a mutual basis, hence the plug when you are welcomed to the forum.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

At the same time you could say surely people are aware of this forum by now but we often see people discovering it when they are selling and wishing they'd found it earlier.

I guess it just shows people are very happy with the TTOC.

I've just renewed for the 2nd TT-less year. The discounts on oil and events pay for itself straight away.

I don't see an issue with promoting something that for many people saves them money or at the very least seems to be most people to be very good value.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi DGW 

TTOC not doing very well  :lol: :lol:

We are all owner/volunteers trying to build a club that caters for an enhanced driving and ownership experience and if I didn't believe we weren't achieving that I wouldn't still be trying to push for a bigger & better club 

We have sold well over 800 membership and whilst the majority are UK based... we have also sold memberships in most of the other European countries, USA, Canada, Australia, South America and China  8)

I guess the "Welcome to the forum and don't forget to join the TTOC" comments are as ScoTTy says... just satisfied owners and members 

And it's the continued comments that keep us going 

At one point 60% of the TTOC membership were not using this forum. I believe this is now 40% 8)

No-one will ever force you to join buddy... we aren't a cult or religous sect :wink: 

In fact all our events are open to members and non-members. The only thing that isn't open to non-members is absoluTTe. This is a members only magazine. Many of the members you see on here actively contribute to articles and it's particularly satisfying to read their continued comments.

We must be doing something right, as without actively marketing the club,

- we are approaching a 1000 memberships sold target
- we have won best Audi club event and best Audi club magazine
- I regularly get phone calls from the Audi UK management team on a variety of subjects (some to be covered in absoluTTe 9 :wink: )

Anyway, I hope to meet you at some point at an event and hopefully you'll
join 850 other owners and get yourself a membership and then contribute to absoluTTe articles and help out at events or even become a rep :wink:

I hope this answers your questions :wink:  


DGW131 said:


> Is the ttoc not doing very well or what :? because when someone new joins the forum?
> 
> they are greeted with. welcome to the forum and (donâ€™t for get to join ttoc)
> surely they will know all about this when they did their initial search on google or yahoo
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> Anyway, I hope you'll
> join 850 other owners and get yourself a membership


An absoluTTe musTT


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, I hope you'll
> ...


Hi Dani
Sorry we missed the meet  but my wife was not too keen on the idea

(she who must be obeyed [smiley=whip.gif] )


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> At the same time you could say surely people are aware of this forum by now but we often see people discovering it when they are selling and wishing they'd found it earlier.


Yes i had gone through 2 TT's before i found this place...........Feels like ive lost 2 years of my life [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


That's o.k. You can always ask for your membership as a Christmas pressie 

Oh, and it's o.k to go to meets on your own. I normally go without my other half 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Sorry you did not make the meet Steve, they are a great way of meeting people and relaxing with people that share a common interest.

We have two TT's to make sure we can cover all possible contingencies in the war of the sexes if either one of us wants to attend.

Hope to see you at the next one and even as a member of the TTOC maybe?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Three years ago I never thought I'd hear you say this, Barry :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Times and circumstances change, oh and yes, you were right all along


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Times and circumstances change, oh and yes, you were right all along


    
I like to be right :-*


----------

